# Best way to return faulty computer to Amazon?



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Hello all
You were very helpful when we were making the move to Spain and now we're here, I have a new question.
I ordered a new laptop from amazon because I wanted one that had a UK keyboard. I got it yesterday - and it's faulty (Acer - avoid like the plague, I think!). Amazon will refund but won't organise a courier so I need to work out how to return it safely.
I am learning Spanish but it's very limited so far, and I don't know what the best/safest way would be - can I risk sending it by post? What Spanish service do I need to ask for, some kind of tracked return?
I'm in Barcelona, by the way, in the Born barrio. Time to find my nearest post office!
Kate x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
Well the quick answer is "I don't know", but there is a well known Spanish company (at least I think it's Spanish) called Seur and they have an international service. I have seen an ad for an English speaker for their call centre so you could try your luck...
I found this number and email, but I can't promise anything
Tel.: 93.336.85.85 
Mail : [email protected] 
Fedex also operates in Spain, but I couldn't find out much else. Perhaps you could find a uk number and ask them for help


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Hello all
> You were very helpful when we were making the move to Spain and now we're here, I have a new question.
> I ordered a new laptop from amazon because I wanted one that had a UK keyboard. I got it yesterday - and it's faulty (Acer - avoid like the plague, I think!). Amazon will refund but won't organise a courier so I need to work out how to return it safely.
> I am learning Spanish but it's very limited so far, and I don't know what the best/safest way would be - can I risk sending it by post? What Spanish service do I need to ask for, some kind of tracked return?
> ...


You need it go "Certificado".

Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a new QWERTY keyboard with UK spec - i..e with the £ above the 3?

I ask because posting it isn't going to be cheap and your local IT shop might be able to get a KB for your portable as it's obviously a current model. Might be worth asking PCCity or somesuch!

Good luck.

Xose


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Thank you both, PW and Xose. I am hoping a local computer guy might be able to help look at the laptop but maybe I wasn't clear - I had an old decrepit laptop that kept crashing randomly so needed a new one, so just getting a Qwerty keyboard wasn't an option (in fact I have one already). Of course I didn't expect the new amazon laptop to go wrong within 19 HOURS - arrgggh! And having looked into it, it was cheaper to get a laptop sent from amazon than it would be to have bought a new laptop over here, regardless of the keyboard issue. Factoring in the fault now it makes less sense financially but even so, I often take laptop to cafe etc and as I am a fiction writer, I think a different keyboard on the machine itself would have driven me bonkers.

Shall look into certificado and Seur (the laptop was delivered by DHL so I could try that too I guess) but hope computer whizz may be able to help first, though again of course that is more expense!!!


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Amazon Warehouse and other 3rd party sellers*

Just to tip of anyone else in the market for a laptop who is tempted by the 'as new, cosmetic blemishes & resealed package' from Amazon's _Warehouse_ 'back door', which lists stuff in the Marketplace sellers' section at reduced prices.

I have had two Samsung NC10 netbooks from this source and they've both been terminally duff and had to go back. Amazon [Warehouse] are lightning quick with the refunds but still...

The problem seems to be that stuff going out through the Warehouse channel got there in the first place _because it was a customer return_. Then they get turned round and go out through the Warehouse with the original fault still on board, probably after a check of no more than Windows boots up when the juice is turned on.

My first NC10 fired up OK for a while, then died completely. The second one would not connect to a WLAN and Mr. Samsung [very helpful] tried for hours and then agreed it had to go back to Amazon.

My third NC10 also came from an Amazon 3rd party seller. It was described as 'exhibition piece, like new' [Avides/Germany]. That one was duff, as well! Would not connect to a WLAN. Is going back..

So the moral of this story is that you should buy new at whatever price unless you want to be the second person to try to get these machines to go - and then have to send them back, just like the original buyer did.

The NC10, by the way, is a fab little machine, perfect for the traveller - will run for up to 9hrs on one charge! I am going to persist until I get a good one, hopefully without any more trips to the PO.







Xose said:


> You need it go "Certificado".
> 
> Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy a new QWERTY keyboard with UK spec - i..e with the £ above the 3?
> 
> ...


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Thank you both, PW and Xose. I am hoping a local computer guy might be able to help look at the laptop but maybe I wasn't clear - I had an old decrepit laptop that kept crashing randomly so needed a new one, so just getting a Qwerty keyboard wasn't an option (in fact I have one already). Of course I didn't expect the new amazon laptop to go wrong within 19 HOURS - arrgggh! And having looked into it, it was cheaper to get a laptop sent from amazon than it would be to have bought a new laptop over here, regardless of the keyboard issue. Factoring in the fault now it makes less sense financially but even so, I often take laptop to cafe etc and as I am a fiction writer, I think a different keyboard on the machine itself would have driven me bonkers.
> 
> Shall look into certificado and Seur (the laptop was delivered by DHL so I could try that too I guess) but hope computer whizz may be able to help first, though again of course that is more expense!!!


Yes I did get the fact that your new Acer has a Kb problem. On reflection it might be an idea to get it back to Amazon. I thouhgt it was clearly a Kb problem (as in it's broken or some such) - but if it's functional only, then it could be the ribbon connector, the KB drivers or who knows. If it was definetely the KB hardware, then replacing it would take a minute if it's anything like my Compaq Evo. 4 clips and it's off. 

By the way, as an aside, and I'm sorry to be so up front, if you're a writer and need a unit to be up as much as possible and easy (and cheap) to fix when it isn't, get yourself a desktop computer. Laptops are great for what they are, but a royal pain in the rear for going wrong and complexity of fixing it. The hard disk for example. Piece of cake on a desktop. A nightmare and several specialist screw drivers and the hands of a bomb disposal expert to get some out safely. And monitors and hinges, and data recovery... don't get me started . I used to support these things and the cost of ownership of laptops v. desktops were so disparate you needed sign off by the board before getting a portable.

Good luck with the posting. Get a full data backup if you've anything on there you don't want to loose forever if the thing goes to Bermuda.

Xose


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Don't buy mail order....support your local independent dealer! 

And what's the problem with having a Spanish keyboard.....if you're learning the language you need a Spanish keyboard to be able to write it properly.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

eep: He said he was a fiction writer...when the inspiration hits you, you gotta type it as fast as you can - not stumble around on a foreign keyboard!!

:singaper back writer (paperback writer)
Dear Sir or Madam, will you read my book?
It took me years to write, will you take a look?
It's based on a novel by a man named Lear
And I need a job, so I want to be a paperback writer,
Paperback writer.:sing:

Besides...when he reaches the Times Best Seller's List, the publishing house will take care of the translations for him...:focus:

Tally.xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> eep: He said he was a fiction writer...when the inspiration hits you, you gotta type it as fast as you can - not stumble around on a foreign keyboard!!
> 
> :singaper back writer (paperback writer)
> Dear Sir or Madam, will you read my book?
> ...


Wow! I can see you're inspired tonight Tally!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wow! I can see you're inspired tonight Tally!


...... or on the vino??!! 

jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...... or on the vino??!!
> 
> jo xx


 or a sarky moo!!

Tally.xx:focus:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...... or on the vino??!!
> 
> jo xx


Yes, well , I was _trying_ to be diplomatic Jojo!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, well , I was _trying_ to be diplomatic Jojo!


oi!! I'll have you know I'm sipping a lemonade....anything else this evening will put me into an exhausted coma. 

...and it's been ages since we had a sing song on here....talking of which, where is that dusty old crooner???

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> oi!! I'll have you know I'm sipping a lemonade....anything else this evening will put me into an exhausted coma.
> 
> ...and it's been ages since we had a sing song on here....talking of which, where is that dusty old crooner???
> 
> Tally.xx


Who Stevie??? Dunno, he flits in and out!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"You called," Mrs Peacock?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dont you start singing!!!! I´ve gotta headache already!

Jo xx


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Blimey, I've really kicked something off here, eh?

Totally take the point about supporting independents, and we have asked for help from local guy in vain attempt to fix the thing but it really is a case of wanting to write novels in English and I have no need of additional excuses about why NOT to write...having typed for so many years on an English keyboard it would get in the way, I reckon. Obviously once I am fluent (eeek, week 3 of lessons, v hard) then I will probably want a Spanish keyboard when I am writing in the language, but it's a very long way off.

(I'm a girl by the way, with seven books under my belt, and I have been on the Times list but just the once! Not translated into Spanish yet though alas....)

I will never, ever buy an Acer again btw.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Blimey, I've really kicked something off here, eh?
> 
> Totally take the point about supporting independents, and we have asked for help from local guy in vain attempt to fix the thing but it really is a case of wanting to write novels in English and I have no need of additional excuses about why NOT to write...having typed for so many years on an English keyboard it would get in the way, I reckon. Obviously once I am fluent (eeek, week 3 of lessons, v hard) then I will probably want a Spanish keyboard when I am writing in the language, but it's a very long way off.
> 
> ...


Gosh are you famous??

Jo xx


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Gosh are you famous??
> 
> Jo xx


Sadly not! But one day I will rule the world, obviously...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Sadly not! But one day I will rule the world, obviously...


remember us when that day comes wont you lol:clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo, it will be a bloodless coup. You and Sue will be safe. 

XTreme and I will whisk you away to a far-off land of milk and honey, where the water does not contain chlorine, where the sun never sets, where the temperature is a constant 23º, where your kids don't play up, where your car never breaks down, where I have 24/7 football and where he has a never-ending supply of donkeys. There are shoe shops on every corner and your bum never looks too big in those ultra-tight jeans.

It's the land where all ex-mods go, one can sleep at night without worrying about Fred's lost past passport, where Joan can get ostomy bags in Lanzarote and whether the newly-weds can really find work in Baeza. I think it's called Realityville.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, it will be a bloodless coup. You and Sue will be safe.
> 
> XTreme and I will whisk you away to a far-off land of milk and honey, where the water does not contain chlorine, where the sun never sets, where the temperature is a constant 23º, where your kids don't play up, where your car never breaks down, where I have 24/7 football and where he has a never-ending supply of donkeys. There are shoe shops on every corner and your bum never looks too big in those ultra-tight jeans.
> 
> It's the land where all ex-mods go, one can sleep at night without worrying about Fred's lost past passport, where Joan can get ostomy bags in Lanzarote and whether the newly-weds can really find work in Baeza. I think it's called Realityville.


Nah, 23c is simply not hot enough!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, "where the temperature is a constant whatever you want it to be that day"


----------

